# 8 frame dimensions



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello all , I want to make some 8 frame deep boxes , does anyone have the dimensions for a 8 frame deep ?


----------



## adson (Nov 25, 2009)

13 7/8" wide 19 7/8" long 9 5/8" high


----------



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

thanks Adson for the info !


----------



## Galaxie (May 13, 2015)

Or you could make them 14" wide (Mann Lake size) or 13 3/4" wide. There is no standard width for 8 frame hives unfortunately.


----------



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

Is ML 14 " outside or inside ? I need ML inside width.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is ML 14 " outside or inside ? I need ML inside width.

Outside. Inside is 3/4" * 2 less or 12 1/2" total.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

The cypress I have from Rossman are 13 3/4 wide. They don't fit the best with my Mann Lake.


----------



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok 12 1/2" inside , I need them to fit ML boxes. Im building a couple of boxes for a new beek to get her started but, she said she might order from ML on the next hive so I want them to fit the ML boxes. Thanks to all that chimed in !!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would not worry about matching the inside dimensions. There is extra space in all of the eight frame boxes. I'd worry about matching the outside dimensions or getting close.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

In the forgotten trivia category, 8 frame boxes were deliberately given extra width so follower boards could be inserted. The result was 8 full frames of brood which is roughly the same capacity as a 10 frame Langstroth hive.

In the same vein, I cut my Dadant depth frames with 1 1/4 inch wide end bars leaving nearly an inch of extra space in the square deep hive bodies. The purpose: So I can put in a follower board aka a divider and run horizontal 2 queen hives.


----------



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

I was wondering why there was so much extra space on the inside when I laid the measurements out. I'm going with 14" od since ML is 14" od ,that way they should be weather proof. Thanks for the info !!


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

ours are 14 inches outside. The boxes fit 7 frames and a 1 gallon ML pro feeder perfectly (still a tiny bit of space to help get the feeder out). 8 frames is a bit loose. 9 frames fit when they are brand new but will seem very tight after not very long. 13 3/4 will fit 8 frames still a little loose, but will be very tight with a feeder.


----------

